#ubuntu-fridge 2007-07-27
<LaserJock> beuno: just the man I wanted to see
<beuno> LaserJock: hey  :D
<LaserJock> beuno: do you mind if I "tweak" your Ubucon-de story?
<beuno> LaserJock: au contraire, I would greatly appreciate
<beuno> it
<beuno> I re-wrote what they sent me in a hurry
<LaserJock> beuno: done and published
<beuno> LaserJock: you tock
